# FTP works as Localhost but not from other computers



## cortina (Feb 11, 2010)

I have started the FTP server that is part of the base install. I tested it by staring a ftp session on the local machine (ftp localhost) and it worked.  I go back to a second computer and try to use filezilla and it come back with this:

```
Status:	Connecting to 192.168.62.5:21...
Status:	Connection established, waiting for welcome message...
Error:	Could not connect to server
```

Both computer are on the same network (ftp server ip is 192.168.62.5 and the other computer is 192.168.62.106)
I can ping the server from the other computer.

What could be the problem?


----------



## gkontos (Feb 11, 2010)

```
Status:	Connection established, waiting for welcome message...
```
Actually you do connect. 
What do your logs say ?
Are you connecting from command line or some client ?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 11, 2010)

Any firewall on either side that might block the data channel?


----------



## cortina (Feb 11, 2010)

*Checked logs and use filezila and command line*

I have check the log file /var/log/xferlog and it has no data.

I have tried to use Filezila and the windos command line ftp command.  Command line comes back with this:
Connected to 192.168.62.5
connection closed by remote host.


----------



## sixtydoses (Feb 11, 2010)

Check with `sockstat -l4p21` or `netstat -an | grep 21` and check if your filezilla is only listening to 127.0.0.1.


----------

